# Montana Tractor loader



## Penn B (6 mo ago)

Hi,
I have a 2009 Montana 4540 that works great. Problem is, there is no loader.
Is it possible to find an aftermarket loader or maybe LS makes one that will fit?
Thanks for any insight!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Penn B, welcome to the tractor forum.

The loader that fits your tractor is the Montana 100 model. See attached tractordata.com page. 



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/4/5/3456-montana-4540-attachments.html


----------



## LAURAC (3 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello Penn B, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The loader that fits your tractor is the Montana 100 model. See attached tractordata.com page.
> 
> ...


I have friends that just inherited a Montana LS4540 complete with the Model 100 Loader, but the loader manual got
hopelessly messed up, and we need to figure out how to get the sucker off!
I'm having no luck finding/dowloading the instructions.

Any guesses where to find that?

LauraC


----------

